# My Phelsuma Grandis and tank pics and vids



## BOOSHIFIED (Jun 23, 2009)

Lets start by saying I plan to update this thread every so often with new pics/vids.

Picked these up at the last Reptile Super Show in San Diego from Jeff aka sgvreptiles.

I have 3 in a 100 gal tank that used to be a dart tank. I pretty much started over with the exception of the background and of course some plants are the same.

Lets start with some of my favorite pics of them.
























































They love to sleep on the glass at night








HELLO!!!!









And a crappy video of one of them jumping around the terrarium to get flies.





Now some shots of the terrarium
















And a crappy video of the terrarium.


----------



## sgvreptiles (Jan 26, 2009)

Man. That tank is looken sweet. I bet there loving it!


----------



## boabab95 (Nov 5, 2009)

:O :O :O

LOVE IT!!!!!! I would like to eventually do a 40 bredder vert for some Grandis, but one my new frog room is set up, and i have more racks...


what are they eating right now?


----------



## BOOSHIFIED (Jun 23, 2009)

sgvreptiles said:


> Man. That tank is looken sweet. I bet there loving it!


Thanks.

I cant wait till i get some good plant growth and the vines start covering the wall.


----------



## BOOSHIFIED (Jun 23, 2009)

boabab95 said:


> what are they eating right now?


all natural baby food -the fruit varieties
Fruit flies - mainly Hydei but some melos
bean beetles

ive put some some springs and isos in there too but those are mainly for cleanup


----------



## Zooxan (Jan 30, 2011)

Beautiful setup and Giants... Makes me want to set up another tank for some Laticauda's!


----------



## Bonobo (Jun 7, 2009)

Gorgeous animals! I was very close to picking up a few at the last reptile expo as well.

Also, great job on the tank..!


----------



## mcadoo (Oct 16, 2006)

Wow, great viv, they must love it in there.


----------



## Neontra (Aug 16, 2011)

Very nice vivarium. A little less bamboo and you're set


----------



## BOOSHIFIED (Jun 23, 2009)

Neontra said:


> Very nice vivarium. A little less bamboo and you're set


Ive actually added another piece to it since then. They really dont like to walk on anything rough so I put a piece across the bottom so they could get at the flies better when i dump them in.


----------

